# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  POLYSTERON 250 (aka Sustanon)

## Aristimuqoh

Brand name Polysteron 250mg/ml
Substance: testosterone propionate (30mg), testosterone phenylpropionate (60mg); testosterone isocarproate (60mg); and testosterone decanoate (100 mg) 
Strength 250mg/ml 
Readyjet
Manufacturer Organon Venezuela
This stuff always will leave you a pain in the injection area.... 
It's very difficult to see these preload syringes in US due to the difficulty to pass them through customs.....

----------


## ajfina

I miss those times off going to the pharmacy and just say GIVE 10 SUSTANON PLEASE and they were like SURE , what else u need ? lol im just remenbering

----------


## MichaelCC

you are lucky guys  :Smilie:  do you know it ? Most of us can just to dream about such a possibilities like you have (or had).

----------


## Aristimuqoh

I know that this stuff is shipped to US from here in 10ml vial in order to avoid the seizured by customs, I'll try to get a pic too because that source puts a label on that vial....

----------


## Aristimuqoh

Ok these are the 10 ml vials ....

----------


## Seajackal

> I miss those times off going to the pharmacy and just say GIVE 10 SUSTANON PLEASE and they were like SURE , what else u need ? lol im just remenbering


Man, so that means you've been juicing for longer than 10 years??? I have
assumed this long for the long time you're in USA. Just wondering.  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## ajfina

LOL kinda yes ,it's been a long time i wouldn't say 10 year i did around 1 year or 2 when i was there but one thing remenber i didn't know about juice back them (how much to do ,stacks etc etc) i was doing like one poly a week , 100 mgs of deca stuff liike that, i used to cross the border to colombia to get primo ove there(they don't have it anymore) 
i say i've being juicing "hardcore" for the past 4 -5 years
also i use to take time off down there , i forgot the last time i took some time off here

----------


## devil1

> Brand name Polysteron 250mg/ml
> Substance: testosterone propionate (30mg), testosterone phenylpropionate (60mg); testosterone isocarproate (60mg); and testosterone decanoate (100 mg) 
> Strength 250mg/ml 
> Readyjet
> Manufacturer Organon Venezuela
> This stuff always will leave you a pain in the injection area.... 
> It's very difficult to see these preload syringes in US due to the difficulty to pass them through customs.....


i used to get those in Mex. they were hard to get back, very bulky.

mine said sostenon i believe  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Seajackal

> i used to get those in Mex. they were hard to get back, very bulky.
> 
> mine said sostenon i believe


So you probably got Mexican redinject susts, bro not the Venezuelan cuz
the Mexicans still do make the redinjects for sust and low dose decas
50mg/ml.

----------


## devil1

> So you probably got Mexican redinject susts, bro not the Venezuelan cuz
> the Mexicans still do make the redinjects for sust and low dose decas
> 50mg/ml.


yes, your probably right. they were good. :Big Grin:

----------

